# Pruning Scissors



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

I am looking to find some long handled pruning scissors to trim some of my overgrowth on plants. Anyone know where to get them at?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Any medical supply sites should have some longer handled scissors available. Sorry I don't have any links to "real" scissors but I think Fosters and Smith have those cheap plastic things with a long handle.

I rarely use scissors nowadays. Seems just as easy to stick my arm in the tank and use my fingernails to trim most everything. This technique doesn't work very well with anubias species and some of the "woodier" type of plants


----------



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

yea, I know where your coming from.. the old fingernail pinchers work pretty well, I just thought if I didn't have to stick my entire arm in the tank everytime I needed to trim a plant i might do it more often...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ebay should have some. But it's a sure bet with aquaticmagic. He has a set of Tweezers and Scissor for about $20 shipped. You probably could just the the scissor only for $10 if you asked him. Also azgardens.com carries a set of these items.

-John N.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

I bought mine from Widget Supply. They work very well especially for the price, but I don't know if they have exactly what you are looking for. The longest scissors I see are around 10" and they are barber scissors at that. Might be worth a look if you have time though.


----------

